# Utilities for new land



## Kolya (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello - I'm a new customer here so hello and I hope I can in turn help others, being a Greek but live in London for most of my life.

My question: I'm to buy a land plot to build on hopefully next year. Some of the land I'm interested in requires utility connection to the site/property for Water, Electricity and Phone/Wifi. Does anyone here have experience of doing these connections and have an idea of price, ease, etc? The land I'm looking at is near Gytheio on the Peloponnese.

If anyone has info about this I'd appreciate it very much.

Thanks, 

Nikolas


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I havn't done this myself, but connecting to utilities will very much depend on the nearest connection points. In the case of electricity and telephone/internet, it will most likely be priced on the number of poles required. Water will be priced on the distance to the nearest connection point. Beware of adjoining landowners, whose permission could be required if access to their land is required. You will need to speak to the utility companies in Gytheio for information and prices.


----------



## Kolya (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for the information. I've found out electricity is around €500 per 500 metres, so I reckon it's a similar price for water. When I find out more I'll post here for anyone who might need.

N


----------

